

Show HN: Hyperlapse View of Hong Kong Protests - YousefED
http://www.lapsetube.com/tag/hkig

======
YousefED
Note that this sideproject was inspired by Hypermasher featured here earlier,
I wanted to expand it to explore videos by topic.

